
Synthetic sensors: General purpose sensing (PDF paper by Gierad Laput et al) - mikehotel
http://www.gierad.com/assets/supersensor/supersensor.pdf
======
mikehotel
ACM CHI 2017 presentation (with live demo) at
[https://youtu.be/hpxUrvTltJI](https://youtu.be/hpxUrvTltJI)

